# Car interior



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

I've been thinking about getting a new car this year and wondered what type of interior you feel is best suited for your dog(s). I have a dark colored fabric now and always keep a towel on the back seat but was just curious what other people feel works best for them. 
I've allowed for multiple boxes to be checked in the poll so please include whichever apply.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

LIGHT COLOR. MUCH cooler in the summer. I personally don't like leather. Hot and sticky in the summer, and cold in the winter. Course you could always use seat covers, but that kinda defeats the purpose of having leather in the first place.

Leather is better for getting rid of dog hair though!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

My current Yulkon has black leather. Defintely hides Rocky fur. LOL Leather in the winter isnt bad but I would defintely recommend heated seats. 

Leather is so much easier to clean, and I have done light cloth and dark leather. Definitely prefer the dark leather.


----------



## Caja's Mom (Aug 6, 2003)

I had light leather in my last car and now have a truck with light fabric. I so wish I had the leather back. It is so easy to clean and vacuum the fur doesn't stick anywhere but the floor. The color I would say really depends on the climate and color of your dog. I have sables so the lighter color works better along with the heat issue in the summer.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

When I got my car I didn't care what kind of interior it had. I thought it was nice that it had leather, but I really didn't care. Now that I am shopping for a new car, leather seats is my 1st requirement.


----------



## TerriB (Apr 3, 2007)

Leather is so much easier to keep clean. Our big Toyota truck has leather, the little truck has fabric. I am always having to work at keeping the little truck clean inside. I usually put a blanket down on the leather seat too. It is personal preference, but I like the easy cleaning of leather. 
Have fun car shopping!

Terri


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Mom2RugerHave fun car shopping!


Thanks, I already know the type and model, I'm a long time Honda fan but still up in the air about the interior. All the comments really help.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

What kind of Honda are you looking at? DH and I bought a CRV in 1999 and I loved that car. Of course we outgrew it with the boys and especially now that we have Rocky.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

The fabric upholstry in my ancient '91 ford truck has been easy to shed dog hair & brush dirt off of. It's a medium to dark grey and has a slight nap. Some of the rental cars I've had have been real bas**rds for hair removal/soil showing. It's going to depend upon the fabric itself more than just whether it is fabric or light or dark. Ask for a sample of the upholstry fabric, take it home & rub your dog(s) with it. Or test drive a car with fabric upholstry with your dog along for the ride.

BTW I've never bought a new car so I've always had what someone else's choice. I had initially thought the fabric seats in the ford would be a major problem. They weren't. The nap is all gone on my side (17 years of my fat butt scooching in) & they've endured a couple of failures when I forgot to have pups void their bladders before loading up after being under anesthesia at the vets.. For about 12 years the seats held up fine.... (including my side!)


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: DSuddWhat kind of Honda are you looking at? DH and I bought a CRV in 1999 and I loved that car.


I have a 1998 CRV and love it also, not quite ready to give it up yet since I take very good care of it but have been checking out the newer CRV's since the style changed.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhereIt's going to depend upon the fabric itself more than just whether it is fabric or light or dark. Ask for a sample of the upholstry fabric, take it home & rub your dog(s) with it. Or test drive a car with fabric upholstry with your dog along for the ride.


Thanks, that's a great idea, I never thought of that.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I have a light colored leather and love it, but I've always loved leather seats. I will say, when it comes to hair (both my shep mix and my dalmatian who had tiny, white hairs everywhere) leather was so much easier to clean. 

Also, if they drool/slobber you just wipe it off and don't have to worry about it going into the fabric--much easier to keep smelling nice too since it's not as porous and odor holding. 

Enjoy the new car smell! You gotta love new cars!


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Sean Rescue Mom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: DSuddWhat kind of Honda are you looking at? DH and I bought a CRV in 1999 and I loved that car.
> ...


My sister has one. They way different then the old ones, or at least what I remember. I really like the Pilots but Dh didnt like the way they were shaped so we went with the Yukon.


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

I have a 2005 Honda CRV SE, LOVE IT. I drove a 06 Pilot today (traded cars for the day with my dad so he could have something done at the dealership he works at) and wouldn't want a Pilot for my siutation. Its roomy and all, but my little CRV is actually way better in the snow and ice. I have black leather interior, and would recommend it for dogs. My two have been in the back seat muddy as all heck from the dog park. Get home, wipe it down with just a wet cloth and its ready to go. For my birthday my dad bought me one of those rear barriers that prevents the dogs from going over the rear seat, so now I really don't worry much about them getting it dirty. Best thing about that too is that I have the trunk tray, so I can just hose it off when it gets dirty, and we're back nice and clean again. Leather is so much easier to clean that fabric, and I think its tougher too for the dog's nails.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I used a friends Expedition with leather heated seats to haul horses a few times. Now that is my first criteria in a vehicle. I have a 97 Tiburon (sports car) with cloth, ordered new, and I keep thinking about going to a junkyard to find leather seats! Dog hair embeds in the fabric and weaves itself to be part of it! 

My 1/2 ton Silverado has leather, has taken a beating through the years, and is in pretty good shape other than some small tears around the seat belt opening. I have the medium dark gray interiors on both that and the Santa Fe. I don't care for tan leather interiors - but they look good with green exteriors! I like a white or silver vehicle better for dogs too....I have a black pick up wtih cap, and do worry about the dogs in crates in summer - fans and even bagged ice in the crates are good measures when it is hot though. When I get another truck, it will be light colored.

Lee


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I wonder if you can order sutom made interior using that faux leather they use for leashes??

Wouldn't it be wonderful to just take your hose and hose out the inside of your car!?!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd love leather but in summer ooh wouldn't like to much 
much easier to keep clean.
Darker is better to hide dirt. 
I have a light grey in terior fabric. Loves dog hairs but I put Sheets on the seats and it works well 
lint brushes get hair off so I am good

Good luck


----------



## Branca's Mom (Mar 26, 2003)

LEATHER!!! Especially in the summer! LOL It keeps the car cooler than cloth. cloth seats absorb the heat. 

Ideal would be a tan leather. My car now has black... but it is not too bad as point towards the sun and use a sunshade. And my windows are tinted which help a lot too.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

I have tan leather in my Toyota Land Cruiser and I love it. So much better than cloth which absorbs the doggie smell and acts like a magnet to dog fur.


----------

